# Expensive toys



## Diolay (Jan 25, 2012)

Here's a new one. Why the hell are sx toys so damn expensive? 

A small motor with a weight on one side wrapped in plastic costs 40, 50 100 bucks! Talk about mark up! 

Is this a rip off?


----------



## tacoma (May 1, 2011)

Diolay said:


> Here's a new one. Why the hell are sx toys so damn expensive?


Because they`re worth it!!

:smthumbup:


----------



## ScaredandUnsure (Nov 17, 2011)

tacoma said:


> Because they`re worth it!!
> 
> :smthumbup:


Indeed.


----------



## Stonewall (Jul 5, 2011)

Was there supposed to be a link? Please repost it I'm always up for a toy for the wife.


----------



## I'mInLoveWithMyHubby (Nov 7, 2011)

Adamandeve.com will refund or exchange for something else if your not satisfied for any reason! The only downside is you have to pay return shipping, which is well worth it! I love my eve's sexy thing vibrator!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Stonewall (Jul 5, 2011)

this is one of the best ones I've found so far.

Endless Pleasure Rabbit Vibrator - Vibrators - Sex Toys


----------



## I'mInLoveWithMyHubby (Nov 7, 2011)

Stonewall said:


> this is one of the best ones I've found so far.
> 
> Endless Pleasure Rabbit Vibrator - Vibrators - Sex Toys


Looks great to me! The ribbed shaft is a must, along with the rabbit kind!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Mistys dad (Dec 2, 2011)

Your tongue is still free.


----------



## Lionelhutz (Feb 2, 2012)

I'mInLoveWithMyHubby said:


> Adamandeve.com will refund or exchange for something else if your not satisfied for any reason! The only downside is you have to pay return shipping, which is well worth it! I love my eve's sexy thing vibrator!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Hmmm...that brings up all sorts of questions...do they end up in a "Refurbished' or "Pre-Owned" bin at the sex shop?

Are they given away to thrift shops or shipped off disadvantaged women overseas????


----------



## Mrs. T (Aug 5, 2011)

Lionelhutz said:


> Hmmm...that brings up all sorts of questions...do they end up in a *"Refurbished'* or *"Pre-Owned"* bin at the sex shop?
> 
> Are they given away to thrift shops or shipped off disadvantaged women overseas????


:rofl:


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best (Feb 28, 2011)

Lionelhutz said:


> Hmmm...that brings up all sorts of questions...do they end up in a "Refurbished' or "Pre-Owned" bin at the sex shop?
> 
> Are they given away to thrift shops or shipped off disadvantaged women overseas????


or you can just send them to me :/


----------



## Parrot_head (Sep 28, 2011)

my wife has had every toy and type of toy..
I recently purchased the erocillator , beat em all.. powerful , very quiet and small like a electric toothbrush..she likes it way more than the hitachi wand...


----------



## lovinmyhubby223 (Jan 31, 2012)

I got this one for hubby and me for Valentine’s Day.

Vibratex SnugglePuss G-Spot Vibe in Pink

It’s just like the We-vibe II but didn’t cost $130.00 and let me tell you… OMG!

Needless to say we had a very good Valentine’s Day!


----------

